# Worried about EC



## BevFD (Jan 30, 2010)

HI all,

I started DR on the 1st of October and have my baseline scan on the 18th. I'm getting very worried about egg collection. I'm sure everyone does but I had an operation for cervical cancer a few years ago and I have lots of scar tissue instead of a cervix which gets really sensitive!

Aargh!!!!

Any advice would be appreciated,

Thanks,

Bev


----------



## moomoo1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Bev,

I'm no expert but, if you have had the transvaginal scan and managed then ec should be fine, as far as that part is goes.  Also they sedate you and give you a good amount of painkillers, so i'm sure you will be fine.  My consultant also did a practice embryo transfer whilst i was sedated which all went fine.  The only pain i had after was my ovaries feeling tender and bruised, but paracetamol took the edge off.  Hope this helps.

moomoo


----------



## MrsMock (Oct 15, 2009)

Bev

I had my EC yesterday, it was fine.  Bit of pain putting the needle in my hand (but I'm a bit of a woos), sedation was the best sleep I've had in ages! Didn't feel a thing, bit of a tummy ache when I came round but nurse gave me painkillers and a glove filled witt hot water as a improvised hot water bottle.  Up and about within about 20 mins of coming round, once at home bit sleepy and tummy dull aches, but as moomoo says nothing paracetomol can't sort out.

You'll be fine, if in pain when you come round tell your nurse she'll sort you out

My tip is have a nice home cooked wholesome meal already prepared so your other half can just heat it up if you fancy something to eat.

Good luck

xx


----------

